# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  In eigener Angelegenheit

## RalfDm

Liebe Forumsbenutzer,

 es scheint einmal wieder an der Zeit daran zu erinnern, was der eigentliche Zweck dieses Forums ist und welchen Zielen es dienen soll. Das ist zwar von den Forumsbetreibern bereits mehrfach geschrieben worden, z. B. am 6.6.2008, aber bei manchen Benutzern lässt vielleicht das Langzeitgedächtnis schon etwas nach.

 Damals schrieben wir:

 Das Forum ist von den Betreibern BPS und KISP vor allem gedacht  

Als Hilfe für neudiagnostizierte     Betroffene, ihre Angehörigen oder andere ihnen nahestehende     Personen,zum     Erfahrungsaustausch und Diskutieren von Betroffenen, Angehörigen und Ärzten untereinander zum Thema Prostatakrebs,für das Bekanntmachen und Verbreiten neuer     Informationen zur Diagnostik und Behandlung des Prostatakrebses und     zu einschlägigen Forschungsergebnissen.
 Diese Reihenfolge gibt exakt unsere Prioritäten wieder: Den meisten Rat benötigen diejenigen, die selbst oder einer deren Angehöriger aus heiterem Himmel die Diagnose "Prostatakrebs" erhielten. Ihnen können wir noch am ehesten guten Rat geben, denn sie stehen vor einer für sie vollkommen neuen Situation, können sie nicht einschätzen und wissen nicht, was auf sie zukommt.
 Mit dem zweiten Punkt wollten wir die typischerweise in den Selbsthilfegruppen geleistete Arbeit im Internet weiterführen und ergänzen, mit dem dritten Punkt  wo möglich  unser aller Situation verbessern.

 Insbesondere bezüglich des ersten Punktes sind ständige Sticheleien, Streitereien bis hin zu Verbalinjurien _extrem_ kontraproduktiv. Wenn sich ratsuchende neudiagnostizierte Prostatakrebskranke bzw. deren Angehörige angewidert von diesem Forum abwenden, weil  und sei es auch nur in der Plauderecke  ältere Herren, zwischen denen die Chemie nicht stimmt, sich starrsinnig öffentlich ineinander verhakeln, weil sie es nicht ertragen können, dass jemand anderer in einem Disput das letzte Wort hat, dann hört bei uns die Toleranz auf und wir schreiten mit Sanktionen ein.
 Wir sind jetzt dazu übergegangen, statt des Verteilens Gelber Karten Streithähne für einige Tage zu sperren, d. h. vom aktiven Benutzen des Forums auszuschließen. Dies erscheint uns wirkungsvoller angesichts der Tatsache, dass manche einschlägig vorbestrafte Benutzer ihre Gelben Karten als Trophäen zu sammeln scheinen. Die Dauer der Sperre wächst. Wird vom selben Benutzer wieder verbal über die Stränge geschlagen, dauert die nächste Sperre einen Tag länger usw.  
 Vielschreiber, SHG-Leiter und ähnliche Personenkreise haben bei uns keinen Bonus, aber auch keinen Malus; unsere Toleranzschwelle ist für alle Benutzer gleich hoch. Von einer Sperre Betroffene mögen die Zeit der Sperre dazu nutzen, ihr Temperament etwas abzukühlen.
 Wir werden unsere Entscheidungen *nicht diskutieren*, weder öffentlich im Forum noch per PN oder E-Mail, wie wir es auch in der Vergangenheit nicht getan haben. *Wir verplempern auch so schon genug Zeit mit diesem Mist, Zeit, die wir für andere Aufgaben besser nutzen könnten*.
 Ganz allergisch sind wir bezüglich Forderungen wie wenn ich gesperrt werde, dann erwarte ich aber, dass xyz auch gesperrt wird! oder wenn mein Beitrag gelöscht wird, dann muss aber auch der und der Beitrag gelöscht werden! Darauf reagieren wir schon gar nicht. Viel besser wäre es, wenn jeder Forumsbenutzer sich so verhalten würde, dass kein Anlass besteht, ihn zu sperren oder Beiträge von ihm zu löschen.

 Ralf-Rainer Damm
für KISP

Holger Jünemann
für den BPS

----------


## Heinz 40

HALLO RALF,


endlich wurde ein Machtwort gesprochen!!

Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich jetzt auch neue Forumbesucher WOHLFÜHLEN.

Grüße  Heinz 40

----------


## wolfgang.

Diese Klarstellung und Vorgehensweise ist absolut richtig!!

Es gibt im Forum unendlich viele gute und unterstützende Ratschläge und Hinweise.

Das manchmal kindische Gezänk einiger, oft verbunden mit grenzwertigen Angriffen, stört und verschreckt gerade Forumsneulinge.

Allen sachlichen Diskutanten und insbesondere den Moderatoren an dieser Stelle ein besonderes Dankeschön für ihre Arbeit und die Zeit, die sie in dieses Forum stecken. 

Ich habe viel durch dieses Forum gelernt und werde vermutlich auch in Zukunft noch so manchen Rat oder Hinweis brauchen.

Wolfgang

----------


## wolf44

Ich kann mich noch an die Nacht erinnern, als ich völlig verzweifelt vor dem Computer saß und mein Mann nach einer verunglückten RPE im Koma lag.
Ich habe damals einfach alles gelesen, was im Internet über PCA zu finden war. Dabei bin ich in einem anderen Forum auf den Bericht einer Cleoptra gestoßen. Sie favorisierte die dreifache Hormonblockade nach Leibowitz mit dem Kommentar, dass nach einer RPE oft die typische Prostatakrebskarriere beginne, bei der man dann - so wörtlich: die Totenglocken läuten hört.

Vielleicht hat Cleopatra recht  ich glaube aber, sie konnte sich nicht vorstellen, was sie mir mit dieser Äußerung antat? Bis heute weiß sie es nicht, denn ich habe mich von diesem Forum kommentarlos verabschiedet.

Meine persönliche Bitte an alle schreibenden alten Hasen. Ihr habt soviel Erfahrung und wertvolles Wissen  bitte gebt es an Neulinge weiter. Aber versetzt Euch ab und zu mal wieder in die Haut von Neubetroffenen. Mit persönlichen Attacken ist keinem gedient. Heute überlese ich solche Artikel einfach. Vor zwei Jahren hätte mich das bestimmt abgeschreckt. 

Es wäre aber schade gewesen, wenn ich dieses Forum verlassen hätte. Es hat soviel geballtes Wissen zu bieten.

Viele Grüße
Gabi (die Frau von Wolf44)

----------


## Albatros

Hallo, früher habe ich öfter mal vorbeigeschaut. Aber ich fand es nervig, wenn persönliche Anfeindungen erfolgten und die Beiträge unverständlich wurden und Diskussionen nervig,weil sie nicht zum Thema gehören. So habe ich meine Informationen bei anderen Quellen gefunden, wie im Forumsextrakt des KISP. 
Zufällig bin ich mal wieder hier und lese diesen schönen Hinweis.

In anderen Foren werden Beiträge, die unpassend sind, vom Admin einfach und ohne Kommentar in einen Forenfriedhof verschoben. Dort können dann die Beiträge zusammenhanglos gefunden werden. Wer Lust hat, kann dort sehen, wer unpassende Beiträge schreibt.

Problem ist oftmals, dass Menschen, die allein sind und keine sonstige Beschäftigung haben, zu Querulanten werden.

Ich freue mich schon auf ein Forum, dass wieder lesbar ist.

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Ralf!
Auch ich begrüße Deine deutliche Aussage und die Ankündigung von schärferen Konsequenzen für Profilierungs - Süchtige, die immer wieder das Hauptanliegen des Forums verwässern. Hoffen wir, dass diese Maßnahme auf Dauer greift und auch den Verantwortlichen weniger Frust und Arbeit bereitet.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## monikamai

Hallo,guten Abend,
danke für diese Nachricht!Ich bin erst seid Nov.08 dabei,aber dieser Kleinkrieg,bei den "Alten" ist schlimm!Hutschi,Spertel,Dieter aus Husum,Heribert,u.n.w.beissen sich so fest.Jeder Neue,kommt sich vor,wie ein Doofkopf!!!!Tagen,habe ich nach Potenzhilfen,bzw,Erfahrungen gefragt---die schlimmengesehen Anworten-haben Sie ja im Forum gesehen!Muss man sich dies,von den"alten"gefallen lassen??????Wenn Sie die Anworten gesehen haben,frage ich mich,wie gemein kann man nur sein!?
Danke für Hilfe,
Monikamai

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Gabi,

Cleopatra ist ein Er, der unter anderem Benutzernamen auch in diesem Forum aktiv war, bis er einmal eine Gelbe Karte bekam und sich hier zurückzog. Warum er jetzt in anderen Foren als ägyptische Königin firmiert, ist sein Geheimnis.
Es ist sehr schwer, im Kontakt mit Betroffenen oder deren Angehörigen immer den richtigen Ton und die richtigen Worte zu finden, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. Das mit den "Totenglocken" war sicher eine etwas verunglückte Formulierung, aber sie sollte nicht überbewertet werden. Vielleicht hatte Cleopatra da mal einen schlechten Tag, schließlich ist er auch Betroffener.

Ralf

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Mitstreiter,
wir alle wissen, dass aufgrund der eigenen Erfahrung im Umgang mit dem Krebs und all seinen Nebenwirkungen kontroverse Diskussionen nicht vermeidbar sind. Es wird also auch bei der Hilfestellung eines Neubetroffenen immer wieder zu unterschiedlichen Ansätzen kommen die solche Kontroversen auslösen. Wenn es sich dabei um oberflächliches, substanzarmes Gezänke handelt, halte ich die von Ralf  und Holger eingeleiteten Maßnahmen für wünschenswert. 
Gruß Heribert

----------


## wolf44

_Muss man sich dies,von den"alten"gefallen lassen??????Wenn Sie die Anworten gesehen haben,frage ich mich,wie gemein kann man nur sein!?_


Liebe Monika,

ich bin auch nur wenig älter als du, aber über 30 Jahre glücklich verheiratet. Mir war und ist am wichtigsten, dass ich meinen Mann behalten darf. Mein Mann lag nach der OP für Tage im Koma. Er ist als 61jähriger, sportlicher Mann ins Krankenhaus gegangen. Danach war in unserem Leben kein Stein mehr auf dem anderen.

Heraus kam er als 100% Schwerbehinderter. Vielleicht ist den "Alten" ihr Überleben auch wichtiger, als die schönste Nebensache der Welt. Vielleicht haben einige deshalb auch etwas empfindlicher reagiert.

Die Sache mit dem Bild ging mir aber auch zu weit.

Eine betroffene Ehefrau

----------


## wassermann

Hallo,
den Moderatoren besten Dank für ihren Einsatz für das Forum, das für uns Betroffene und Angehörige eine nicht zu unterschätzende Informationsquelle und ein wichtiger Ort für Gedankenaustausch ist.
Die Begeisterung über die getroffenen Maßnahmen kann ich jedoch nicht teilen. Zugegeben, mir gehen so manche besserwisserischen oder einfach kindischen Rentner- oder Alte Herrenbeiträge fürchterlich auf die Nerven. Es ist schier unerträglich, dass es Schreiber gibt, die zu wirklich allem ihren Senf dazu geben müssen und sich anmaßen auch noch Lob und Tadel zu verteilen.
Dennoch: 
Auch diese Streithähne geben viel Wertvolles und Brauchbares von sich. Ich würde sie nicht mundtot machen wollen.
Auch Krebs macht uns nicht unbedingt klüger oder gelassener. Ich befürchte, dass Erziehungsmaßnahmen wie die getroffene in unserem Alter nicht zur Einsicht, sondern eher zum Trotz führen. Dann wären diese Schreiber fürs Forum auch verloren.
Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn Neuankömmlinge sehen, dass man auch als Krebskranker noch streiten kann und sich über Dinge echauffiert, die nicht rein wissenschaftlicher oder therapeutischer Natur sind? Lasst uns doch auch noch kindisch sein und dies zeigen!
Zu monikamai: Ich habe immer noch nicht ganz verstanden, was du hören/lesen willst, aber einige Antworten, die du erhieltst, sind jenseits des guten Geschmacks und Anstands. Da gebe ich dir Recht. Komischerweise sind die aber noch nicht gelöscht!!!
Daran sieht man, dass Zensur, auch wenn sie gut gemeint ist, ihre Grenzen hat und m.E. im Grunde kontraproduktiv ist. Ausnahme: Verstoß gegen Sitten und Recht.
Schönen Sonntag nach Deutschland!
Wassermann

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Gabi,

auch wir waren mal Neulinge, mit mehr oder weniger großen Ängsten. Bei mir eher weniger. Daher reagiere ich eher hilfsbereit als einlullend. Das machen andere mit Vorliebe.

Bei den kleinen Zwisten, darf man nicht vergessen, oft streiten frühere Freunde. Was wir in den bald 4 Jahren Foren so alles miteinander gesprochen, erlebt haben, auch das muss man berücksichtigen. Auch persönliche Kontakte sind ja vorhanden, man sieht sich teilweise jährlich.

Cleopatra ist ein sehr versierter Freund, der seit Jahren auch im anderen Forum schreibt. 
Seine "Sünde" in unserem ForuSm habe ich nicht mit bekommen, den Rauswurf finde ich nicht gut. Das Forum ist ärmer geworden. Gott sei Dank sind anere rausgeworfene erneut erschienen. Seine Einschätzungen habe ich auch nicht immer als richtig angesehen, aber oft waren diese sehr hilfreich. 

Ihr könnt ihn im neuesten BPS Magazin als DNAler mit seiner DNA Malignitätsverschlechterung sehen. Auch er hat vermutlich dazu gelernt und seine Ansichten geändert. Auch er versucht sich in Naturheilkunde, nicht so verstärkt wie ich. Es liegen vom Fortschritt her, kleine Welten zwischen unserem PCa Entwicklungen, er ist auch bedeutend älter.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## DieterH

> aber bei manchen Benutzern lässt vielleicht das Langzeitgedächtnis schon etwas nach


Es ist für mich mehr als verwunderlich, dass ein Moderator solch abfällige Bemerkungen macht über die Geisteskraft anderer, gleichzeitig aber eine Moralpredigt abhält.

Sorry, das  passt nicht zusammen!

----------


## RalfDm

> den Rauswurf finde ich nicht gut.


Hallo Konrad,

ich habe Dich schon einmal darauf hingewiesen, dass Cleopatra (der hier unter anderem Namen schrieb) nicht "rausgeworfen" wurde, wir sollten doch bei den Tatsachen bleiben. Er erhielt eine Gelbe Karte und hat daraufhin beleidigt dieses Forum verlassen. Bisher hat überhaupt erst ein einziger Benutzer eine Rote Karte bekommen, weil er sich hier aufführte wie das Rumpelstilzchen. Das war im Jahr 2007, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Ralf

----------


## Holger

> Es ist für mich mehr als verwunderlich, dass ein Moderator solch abfällige Bemerkungen macht über die Geisteskraft anderer, gleichzeitig aber 
> eine Moralpredigt abhält.


Ich kann daran nichts Verwunderliches finden! Wir kommunizieren den Inhalt unseres Statements immer und  immer wieder und _die selben Personen_ schaffen es immer und immer wieder Konflikte und Sperren herbeizuführen. Das legt die benannte Vermutung m. E. _sehr_ nahe. Darüber hinaus finde ich diese Bemerkung im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Dingen, die in der letzten Zeit hier publiziert wurden nicht abfällig. Sorry - passt.

Holger

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ralf,

du hast recht, entschuldige. Beleidigt sein, ist auch nicht gut, wenn man austeilt, das kann er und helfen möchte, muss man auch mal was schlucken können.

Ich erinnere mich gut an den berechtigten Rausschmiss 2007 und die Versuche von anderen, das rückgängig zu machen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Ralf,

starke Worte, aber leider zweierlei Maß!

Du schreibst zwar 



> ...Vielschreiber, SHG-Leiter und ähnliche Personenkreise haben bei uns keinen Bonus...


 aber in Wirklichkeit hat Dieter aus Husum hier Narrenfreiheit.

Dieter kann hier seit Jahren ungestraft seine omnipräsente Aggressivität versprühen

Dieter kann hier seit Jahren ungestraft vor allem gegen Hutschi, aber auch gegen andere pöbeln

Dieter kann hier ungestraft letztklassige sexistische Sottisen gegen MonikaMai einstellen (die erst nach mehrfacher Aufforderung endlich gelöscht wurden)

Dieter konnte erfolgreich die DHB aus dem Forum mobben

Dieter konnte anschließend hier seine permanente Lobby-Arbeit für RPE und Martini-Klinik machen

usw.usw.usw.

Für mich waren Reinardo und auch HorMUC (einzige Rote Karte bisher) Waisenknaben gegen Dieter aus Husum  und exakt das ist das zweierlei Maß, das ich Dir vorwerfe, und da helfen auch Deine starken Worte nicht. Die Taten zählen, nicht die Worte.


Zitat Ralf



> ..._extrem_ kontraproduktiv...


Unter meiner Kontraproduktivität wirst Du nicht mehr leiden müssen, da ich im Forum nicht mehr präsent sein werde. Ich akzeptiere nicht, ständig gesperrt zu werden, nur weil ich zuweilen gegen Dauer-Pöbler anschreibe. 

Für mich war es unverzichtbar, _wenigstens ab und zu_ Entgleisungen anzuprangern oder mich dagegen zur Wehr zu setzen. Ihr habt Dieter ja merkwürdigerweise nie gleich dann gesperrt, wenn er rumgepöbelt hat, sondern immer erst, wenn Hutschi oder ich mal gegengehalten haben, und dann habt Ihr Hutschi und mich gleich mitgesperrt. Auch das finde ich nicht in Ordnung.

Es ist natürlich Euer (Haus-)-Recht, mich laufend zu sperren, und mein Recht ist es, darauf mit meinen Rückzug aus dem Forum zu reagieren. Das tue ich jetzt, und solange ein Dieter aus Husum hier dauerpöbeln kann und von Euch toleriert wird, bleibt dieses Forum für mich tabu. 

Ich werde  falls ich nicht gleich schon wieder gesperrt werde oder die zweite Rote Karte dieses Forums bekomme  noch einen einzigen Beitrag einstellen, und zwar zum Thema AS, weil mir das sehr am Herzen liegt. Danach bin ich weg (werde aber meinen Account bestehen lassen, falls mich jemand per PN erreichen möchte).

Schorschel

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo !

Schorschel`s Vorwürfe gegen Dieter a.H. kann ich nur voll bestätigen.
Er ist Derjenige, der fast alle "Feuer angezündelt" und auch weiter "angeheizt" hat, die hier im Forum ausgebrochen sind.

Jeder der länger dabei ist, weiß daß es bei der Behandlung des PK Übertherapie gibt. Schorschel diskutiert und schreibt darüber und soll sich dafür unberechtigterweise, dauernd von Dieter anfeinden lassen ????

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## WernerS

Es ist sehr schade, dass uns mit dem Ausscheiden von guten Leuten, und ich zähle die genannten Personen dazu, immer wieder kompetentes Wissen verloren geht.

Als langjähriger Beobachter konnte ich auch feststellen, dass sich bei den Genannten die Gemüter immer wieder gegenseitig er- und überhitzen. Die Schuld kann man dabei nicht objektiv zuordnen. 

Ich kann nur an die Kontrahenten appelieren, bleibt mit Eurem Wissen, das Ihr einbringen könnt, dem Forum erhalten. 

Gruß
WernerS

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Schorschel,
wenn Du Dich jetzt zurückziehst, hat Dein bisweilen unausstehliches Gegenüber erreicht, was er vielleicht wollte! Überlege Dir das bitte, denn mit Deinem Angang wäre eine wertvoller Standpunkt hier im Forum erheblich geschwächt.
Das Durchgreifen der Administration finde ich richtig, mir ging das Gezerfe zuletzt auch auf den Keks, weil es zum Kontinuum wurde und tatsächlich geeignet ist, ernsthafte Ratsuchende abzuschrecken. 
Ich finde aber auch Deine Vorhaltungen nicht substanzlos, denn auch meinem Eindruck nach ist der Brandstifter hier im Forum ein anderer, den man erstaunlich oft gewähren ließ. Aber eine Dauerüberwachung durch die Administration kann man auch nicht erwarten. Leider haben Du und Hutschi es nicht vermöcht, ihn links liegen zu lassen und seine Sticheleien zu ignorieren. Ihr habt Euch entgegen Euren Vorsätzen immer wieder provozieren lassen.
Rückzug ist das Falscheste!

Grüße Hartmut

----------


## wassermann

Hallo,

es ist doch so einfach: Wer hier nicht (mehr) schreiben will, soll es bleiben lassen. Diese Rückzugsandrohungen und -verwirklichungne haben wir doch oft genug gelesen. Dann wird geredet, gekehrt, gewendet. Die meisten kehren eh  wieder zurück.
Ansonsten verweise ich auf meinen obigen Beitrag, was das Löschen/Sperren betrifft.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Schorschel,

auch meine gelbe Karte, wegen eines anderen Lästerers, der es auf mich abgesehen hatte, ist "verdaut". Auch ich hatte vor mich zurück zu nehmen.

Wenn man aber sieht, wie wenig neue Schwerstbetroffene wirkliche Hilfe bekommen, kann ich mit meinen Erfahrungen nicht schweigen.

Ich finde es ganz schade das Spielfeld den Ober-OPlern, man sieht es an der Reaktion von Wassermann, zu überlassen und bitte dich mach weiter.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

Liebe Mitstreiter,

ich melde mich jetzt doch noch einmal kurz in diesem Thread, bevor ich meinen Schlussbeitrag bzgl. AS einstellen werde.

Danke für die Beiträge hier und die PNs/Mails, die meinen Entschluss, das Forum zu verlassen, aber nicht beeinflussen.

Ich bin jemand, der nur sehr schwer zuschauen oder ignorieren kann, wenn etwas geschieht, was ich als Unrecht oder Unfairness betrachte. Ob das in der Straßenbahn ist, wenn jemand angepöbelt wird, oder wenn in der Nachbarschaft jemand sein Kind schlägt oder Ausländer malträtiert. Daher konnte und kann ich auch nicht permanent zuschauen oder ignorieren, wenn Dieter auf andere Mitstreiter verbal losgegangen ist oder wenn er die RPE direkt oder indirekt favorisiert (indem er z.B. ständig von der Martini-Klinik schwärmt oder Artikel von Martini-Ärzten einstellt, wie erfolgreich und überlegen die RPE in fast allen Krankheitsstadien ist  solche pauschalen Anpreisungen empfinde ich fast als Beihilfe zur Körperverletzung) oder wenn er über diejenigen herzieht, die eine DHB gemacht haben oder diese Therapie unterstützen - usw.usw.usw.

Wenn er *gegen mich* gepöbelt hat, mir Psychosen oder Neurosen zugeteilt hat, mir Verleumdung unterstellt hat, mich zu nötigen versucht hat, indem er gedroht hat, meinen vollen Namen öffentlich zu machen usw.usw.: Das habe ich ignorieren oder mit einer süffisanten Bemerkung übergehen können, aber nicht seine oben geschilderten Ausfälle gegen Andere oder gegen Dinge, die mir wichtig sind. Da fehlt mir die erforderliche Weisheit - sorry!

Ich kann so etwas, wie gesagt, nicht ignorieren, weil ich eben so gestrickt bin, wie ich nun mal gestrickt bin. Das Forum ist ja so eine Art Haus, in dem wir uns immer treffen. Und ich mag einfach nicht mehr mit Menschen wie Dieter aus Husum unter einem Dach leben. Und deshalb ziehe ich mich zurück.

Schorschel

----------


## wolf44

Ich persönlich bewundere Menschen, die sich nicht beleidigt zurückziehen sondern über den Dingen stehen. 


Gabi

*Eine laute Stimme ist nichts gegen eine klare und
kultivierte - auch wenn die nur ein Flüstern ist.* 
B. Kaufmann

----------


## Briele

Hallo Gabi,

meinst Du Schorschel? Ich finde er zieht sich nicht "beleidigt" zurück, sondern enttäuscht.

Liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## wolf44

Hallo Briele,

ich verstehe Schorschel Enttäuschung - ich habe alle gemeint, die jetzt ankündigen, das Forum verlassen zu wollen. Es wäre doch schade um die verlorenen zukünftigen Informationen. 


_Gruß_ _Gabi_

----------


## Harro

*Freudige Zustimmung von vielen Seiten!!

*    unsere Toleranzschwelle ist für alle Benutzer gleich hoch 
 
                                                                       wirklich??
 
      Sie wurden   aus folgendem Grund gesperrt:
  Sprachliche Entgleisungen im Forum
   Ende der Sperre: 08.02.2009,   23:00
     
 *
Um ein tadelloses Mitglied einer Schafherde zu sein, muss man vor allem ein Schaf sein*
  (Albert Einstein, deutscher Physiker) 

Hutschi

----------


## ray106

Die obige Idee mit dem Forumsfriedhof finde ich gut.
Fast alle obigen Beiträge hätte ich dorthin verschoben

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

in einem Punkt stimme ich mit Wassermann überein, und zwar bin ich ebenfalls gegen Zensur. Aber das war es dann auch schon, denn die kindischen und besserwisserischen Beiträge kommen nicht nur von den senilen Alten sondern sind bei den selbsternannten Töchtern und Söhnen genau so anzutreffen wie dann auch Brauchbares und Wertvolles aus allen Altersschichten kommt.
Die neuen Maßnahmen der Administration sehe ich nicht als Zensur sondern als Maßnahme zur Verbesserung der Forumskultur. Für mich hat es nur zweimal einen Zensurakt gegeben, und das war einmal die Löschung von Reinardos Impressionen mit gleichzeitiger Verwarnung. Deshalb habe ich als Gegner einer Zensur das Forum verlassen und bin nach einigen Monaten- aber nicht reumütig- zurückgekehrt, weil ich feststellen konnte, dass dies keine neue Tendenz sondern wohl als einmaliger Ausrutscher anzusehen war. Der zweite Fall betraf die Löschung meines Threads Wo ist das Mekka des Forums?
Ich habe die Löschung akzeptiert aufgrund der Befürchtungen von Ralf, dass es wegen meines Beitrages Klagen gegen die Forumsbetreiber geben könnte.

Wie schon gesagt, sehe ich die jetzigen Maßnahmen- und sie erfolgen mit Augenmaß- als Kulturverbesserung und in Anlehnung an den Eishockeysport, der ja auch seine Prügelszenen hat, habe ich dies virtuelle Strafbank genannt. Wer nicht darauf sitzen möchte, braucht nur die Sprachentgleisungen gegen seine Kontrahenten zu unterlassen, und deshalb kann ich über das nun praktizierte Echauffieren der Betroffenen nur schmunzeln.

Zusammengefasst: *Zensur nein, Kulturverbesserung ja!*

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Kennen lernen ist der Anfang der Trennung*

Obwohl nie so richtig mit ihm auf einer Wellenlänge gelegen, erscheint mir plötzlich Wassermann in einem geradezu versöhnlichen Gewande, indem er bemerkt, dass auch Streithähne manchmal ganz gute Informationen oder Ratschläge zu erteilen in der Lage gewesen seien. Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Für mich ist die Zeit in diesem Forum abgelaufen. Mit leider fast 2 Jahren Verspätung - und nun zu spät - erreichte mich am 7. Februar 2009 per E-Mail übers Forum der kurze Hinweis von HorstK, dass er von seiner Seite nun die Scharmützel als beendet betrachten würde.

P.S.: Etwas fürs Gemüt und für Schorschel, weil vor meiner Zeit gestartet und erst 2 Jahre später geschickt in einen umstrittenen Thread placiert:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=200
*
"Zwei Dinge sind zu unserer Arbeit nötig: Unermüdliche Ausdauer und die Bereitschaft, etwas, in das man viel Zeit und Arbeit gesteckt hat, wieder wegzuwerfen."*
(Albert Einstein, 14.03.1879 - 18.04.1955)

Hutschi

----------


## wassermann

> Obwohl nie so richtig mit ihm auf einer Wellenlänge gelegen, erscheint mir plötzlich Wassermann in einem geradezu versöhnlichen Gewande, indem er bemerkt, dass auch Streithähne manchmal ganz gute Informationen oder Ratschläge zu erteilen, in der Lage gewesen seien. 
> 
>  Mit leider fast 2 Jahren Verspätung - und nun zu spät - erreichte mich am 7. Februar 2009 per E-Mail übers Forum der kurze Hinweis von HorstK, dass er von seiner Seite nun die Scharmützel als beendet betrachten würde.
> 
> Ein letzer Gruß von Hutschi


Hallo Hutschi und Knut,

"Unversöhnlichkeit" war noch nie meine Sache und ich hatte auch noch keinen  Anlass, sie hier zu zeigen. Dass man in Streitgesprächen nicht unbedingt immer von seinem Standpunkt abweichen muss, scheint selbstverständlich. Aber ich habe noch niemandem die KOmmunikation aufgekündigt noch jemanden beleidigt oder persönlich angegriffen.
So ist auch mein Appell, nicht zu rigoros zu löschen oder zu sperren, zu verstehen, denn ich ahnte, worauf so etwas hinausläuft: Seht Hutschis und Schorschels Reaktionen! Das war doch genauso vorherzusehen. Von Dieter a.H. liest man auch nichts mehr.
Nun kann man das bedauerlich finden oder nicht, reicher macht es das Forum sicher nicht. Das hat mit "Wellenlängen" nichts zu tun.
Und Knut weiß ganz genau, wen und was ich mit dem Hinweis auf kindische und besserwisserische Rentner und Alte Herren gemeint habe. Dass es auch bei "Jugendlichen" wie mir so etwas wie Selbstironie geben kann, ist manchen vielleicht schwer zugänglich.

Eure Abgänge, nicht deiner Knut, sind schon herzzerreißende Inszenierungen ("Ein letzter Gruß"), und dann auch noch alles löschen! War dann doch nichts Hilfreiches oder Brauchbares dabei? Alles gezeigte Engagement nur Attitüde? Warum sonst willst du, Hutschi, den zahleichen Lesern und Ratsuchenden das alles vorenthalten, was du geschrieben hast? Nur wer dich liebt, ist es also wert informiert zu werden?

Es musste ja so kommen. Aber es ist ja nicht das erste Mal.

Eine gute Nacht!

Wassermann

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich bitte Euch hiermit höflich, alle von mir noch nicht gelöschten Beiträge - mit Ausnahme (wenn möglich) der Geburtstagswünsche und Beileidsbekundungen - nunmehr zu löschen.


Hallo Harald,

mindestens vier Gründe sprechen dagegen, das wir Deinem Wunsch entsprechen werden:

Es ist für uns derselbe Arbeitsaufwand wie für Dich,es handelt sich um 1937 Beiträge,die Arbeit würde dadurch noch erschwert, dass wir gemäß Deinem Wunsch jeden noch lesen müssten um zu entscheiden, ob darin Glückwünsche oder Beileidsbekundungen an irgendjemanden enthalten sind,es würden wahrscheinlich Hunderte von Threads unverständlich werden, wenn mittendrin Deine Beiträge fehlen, auf die sich nachfolgende beziehen.
Never say never!

Alles Gute,

Ralf

----------


## Holger

Hallo.

Die Aufforderung sämtliche Beiträge angeblicher Austreter, die später dann doch wieder eintraten, um eventuell wieder auszutreten, zu löschen hatten wir schon öfter.

Informationen zu diesem Thema finden sich wunderbar zusammengefasst in folgendem Beitrag:

http://www.law-vodcast.de/loschungsp...orum-mitglieds

Das Fazit lautet:

Die Löschung der personenbezogenen Daten stellt überhaupt kein Problem dar und steht auch nicht in Frage. Wir dürfen allein intern die Daten von ausgesperrten Anwendern vorhalten, um einer Neuanmeldung vorzubeugen.An den Beiträgen haben wir als Betreiber jedoch ein Interesse, da ihre Löschung den Zusammenhang der Diskussionen zersetzen würde.
Die  Löschung einzelner Beiträge kann nur erfolgen wenn diese:
-> im Sinne des Urheberschutzes eine individuelle geistige Schöpfungshöhe überschreiten.
-> personenbezogene Daten enthalten, die das Mitglied identifizierbar machen.
Wenn jemand ausscheidet, möge er oder sie mit der Suchfunktion solche Beiträge anzeigen und wir werden bzgl. der Beiträge, die jemanden identifizierbar machen löschtechnisch aktiv. Beim Thema Überschreitung der individuellen geistigen Schöpfungshöhe im Sinne der Urheberschutzgesetzes sollten wir gleich Herrn Mielke zu Rate ziehen.

Wir werden zudem evtl. die in dem o. a. Beitrag angesprochene Änderung der Forumsregeln dahingehend, dass das Urheberrecht an den Beiträgen bei Mitgliedschaft an die Betreiber abgetreten wird, in Betracht ziehen.

Vom hastigen Löschen aller geschriebenen Beiträge eines Mitglieds bei geplantem Ausscheiden, möchte ich abraten. Da wir schon im Rahmen der Registrierung auf die Anonymisierung hinweisen, kann es sein, dass schon wenige Zeit nach der Syssifusarbeit die Beiträge wieder in ihren zugehörigen Threads stehen.

Holger

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

nun verfolge ich die Entwicklung und bedaure den Verlauf außerordentlich.
Da ich - als Frischling - noch nicht die Hintergründe kenne und auch im Detail nicht erfahren möchte - ist mir die Verhärtung der Fronten in der Gestalt und Konsequenz, unangenehm.

Mir ist es nicht erklärbar, dass man durch unterschiedliche Standpunkte eine derartige Eskalation aufkommen läßt.

Gerade die unterschiedlichen Standpunkte und Erfahrungen von Forumsteilnehmer sind es doch, die dem mündigen Leser Erkenntnisse vermitteln, die seinen eigenen Entscheidungsprozeß reifen und finden lassen.

Wenn in den Meinungen unterschiedliche Präverenzen entstehen, die der jeweilige Schreiber einbringt und die Diskussion auch andere berücksichtigt, finde ich das Wort Diskussion sehr zielgenau.

Das hierbei eine gewisse Form gewahrt bleiben soll, unterstelle ich einfach und ist Teil eines Kodexes.

Sollte es dennoch zu einem Abgleiten gekommen sein, ist es eine starke Geste darüber hinwegzusehen, die Entgleisung einfach stehen zu lassen und die Wertung es dem mündigen Leser zu überlassen.

Ich wünsche den nun Scheidenden, sich ihrer Stärke bewußt zu werden, zu bleiben und dem Forum das Niveau mit zu erhalten.

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

die Standpunkte sind unverrückbar eingenommen, und die ablaufende Inszenierung ist wohl nicht mehr zu stoppen. Ich bedaure dies sehr, insbesondere da ich alle drei Kontrahenten persönlich kenne und leiden kann, denn im persönlichen Umgang, im persönlichen Gespräch sind alle freundlich, tolerant und aufgeschlossen. Im Forum ist durch die Anonymität die Hemmschwelle abgesenkt, so dass aggressiver und leichter persönlich verletzend argumentiert wird.
Um dies Gezänk zukünftig zu unterbinden, hat die Administration angekündigt, sofort bei gegenseitigen persönlichen Verunglimpfungen einzugreifen und zur Durchsetzung ihres Vorsatzes neben der Löschung der betroffenen Beiträge das Instrumentarium der zeitlich begrenzten Forumssperre entwickelt, wie ich finde ein moderates aber wirkungsvolles Vorgehen. Die Sperre ist nun fünfmal ausgesprochen worden und hat auch den richtigen Personenkreis betroffen. Leider ist aber die mit dieser Maßnahme erhoffte Besinnung ausgeblieben, und die Schuldzuweisungen für die Sperre gehen sogar noch an die Administration. Ursache und Wirkung werden auf den Kopf gestellt. Auf die einfache Lösung Ralf, entschuldige bitte, diese Entgleisungen passieren mir nicht mehr kommt niemand. Es wird ganz einfach vergessen, dass Ralf ein PK-Betroffener wie wir ist und die Aufgabe ehrenamtlich macht. Es wird scheinbar bei ihm eine Elefantenhaut vorausgesetzt.
Abschließen möchte ich mit einem Zitat von Wassermann



> den Moderatoren besten Dank für ihren Einsatz für das Forum, das für uns Betroffene und Angehörige eine nicht zu unterschätzende Informationsquelle und ein wichtiger Ort für Gedankenaustausch ist.


dem ich mich voll anschließe.

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Ich wollte meinen letzten Beitrag gemäß obigen Ausführungen ändern, aber dies ist zurzeit wegen eingeschränkten Forumsfunktionen nicht möglich.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans,

die Scheidungen sind erfolgt. Auch ich bedauere es sehr. Wir haben mit den Geschiedenen viel erlebt und Freunschaften geschlossen. Auch diese sind immer wieder "zerbrochen" leider, für mich unverständlich. Manchmal darf man nicht die Wahrheit öffentlich sagen so ist es mir geschehen.

Solange PCaler so teilweise durch die Urologie unter Druck stehen, schnellst möglich auch blind zu therapieren, sind unsere Erfahrungen (besonders DNA-Z Erfahrungen) nur bedingt erwünscht.

Aus unsere Lütjensee Aktion, wir waren 5 Mann im Forum tätig, sind nur noch 2 aktiv!!! Eine Schwächung für die von der Krankenkasse bezahlten, aber von der Schulmedizin abgelehnten Diagnosemöglichkeit. Durch die viele unsinnigen Therapien zu vermeiden wären. Auf Kosten der Versicherten und Steuerzahler zum Nutzen der Schulmedizin, die jede Therapie, wenn auch noch so unsinnig Geld bringt.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Konrad,

schade, schade kann ich da nur zum Ausdruck bringen. Auch Knut hat dies schon bemerkt.

Da du ja bekanntlich ein alter Hase bist, mit dem Erkenntnisstand von Schulmedizin und eigener Therapie, bist du doch auch schon angefahren worden und dem Forum treu geblieben.

Somit läßt sich doch durchaus dann doch ableiten, dass die Betreiber auch ein Ohr haben für Betroffene und deren eigene Therapieansätze.

Wir können auf die Schulmedizin nicht gänzlich verzichten, die Stärke in eigener Verantwortung diesen Weg zu schultern haben nicht alle.
Wenn wir jedoch unsere vielfältigen Meinungen einbringen und dieses weitgehendst hier diskutieren können, finde ich es OK.

Aber sich dann über unterschiedliche Auffassungen derart entzweien, wird sich mir nie erschließen.

Du hast es also formuliert, dass das Ausscheiden als Gegeben hinzunehmen ist. Schade.

Wenn ich so Knut's Bild aus Andalusien betrachte, was die Mauren dort hinterlassen haben, finde ich es beachtlich, dass Sie Ihren Glauben nicht der spanischen Bevölkerung aufgedrungen haben. 

Für die damalige Zeit eine beachtenswerte Toleranz der Besatzer.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hans,

die Zerwürfnisse zwischen den Personen reichen weit zurück und z.T. noch vor meinen Forumseintritt. Dies hat nichts mit der Forumsadministration zu tun, da Ralf, der die politische Verantwortung trägt, quasi nie regulierend eingegriffen sondern bewundernswert gekonnt das Forum an der langen Leine geführt hat. Erst mit der Häufung der Eskalationen wurde nun der miterlebte Schritt zur Forumskulturverbesserung eingeleitet, wobei sich mir die Schuldzuweisungen an die Administration nicht erschließen.
Eine Themenbeeinflussung durch die Administration, ob nun Schul- oder Alternativmedizin diskutiert wird, gibt es nicht. Die Forumsteilnehmer bestimmen den Diskussionsstoff.

Du hast zwar richtig den orientalischen Baustil in meinem Benutzerbild erkannt, aber es ist das Taj Mahal, bei Sonnenuntergang aufgenommen mit einer kleinen Besonderheit, die aber nur bei normaler Bildgröße wirkt, und zwar ist der kleine Strich links neben der großen Kuppel ein anfliegendes Flugzeug, so dass beim Fotografieren mir der 11. September in den Sinn kam.

Herzliche Grüße aus einem frühlingshaften Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## BernardS

Hallo zusammen,

es ist für mich ziemlich unverständlich, was hier passiert! Wir befinden uns hier in einem Forum, also auf einem "Markt" (für Meinungen, Erfahrungen, eigene Erkenntnisse, etc.). Für den Austausch dieser gibt es Forumsregeln, an die sich jeder zu halten hat.

Bei all dem geht es aber um eine verdammt ernste Sache, die uns doch alle betrifft!!! Meiner Meinung nach sollten daher persönliche Animositäten zurückgestellt werden. Wir leben doch hier, wie auch in unserer Gesellschaft in einer Demokratie und die lebt nun einmal von Meinungsvielfalt! 

ICH zumindest kann mir nur eine eigene Meinung bilden, wenn ich mir möglichst viele (grundsätzlich!) verschiedene (je mehr desto besser!!!) anhöre/lese, mir meine eigene daraus bilde und dann danach handele. Das ist dann MEINE Entscheidung, für die ich allein die Verantwortung trage. Und um so mehr verschiedene Meinungen und Ansichten ich hier (und nicht nur hier) lese, um so sicherer bin ich dann doch in meiner Entscheidung. Und das ist doch der Sinn des Forums!

Gruß in die Runde! Wir sollten uns wieder DER Sache zuwenden!

BernardS

----------


## Harro

*Es war einmal....
*
So fingen und fangen wohl auch heute noch alle Märchen an. Da war einmal ein Harald H., der schon Probleme hatte, seinen Code einzugeben, um in dieses Forum zu gelangen. Er hatte gerade aus der Bedienungsanleitung des PC erfahren, wo der Knopf zum Einschalten sich befindet.  Und da war auch ein gewisser Holger, dem Harald nur durchs Telefon nahe. Er kennt bis heute als einziger Mensch, außer mir natürlich - also nicht einmal meine Frau - wie denn der Code lautet; weil er mir behilflich war, diesen einzugeben. Dann gab es da einen Ralf, der sich nicht scheute, wiederholt geduldig meine ständigen Fragen wegen der DHB sich nicht nur anzuhören, sondern auch plausible Begründungen am Telefon abzugeben. Er wurde so etwas wie eine Bezugsperson für mich. Keine Sorge; ich werde nicht theatralisch. Die ersten Schnupperkontakte zu Forumsbenutzern über das Forum hatte ich schon. Es gab auch schon einen DausH, der nach meiner Erinnerung erster Auslöser von konträrem Meinungsaustausch war. Ihn und vor allem Ralf persönlich kennen lernen zu wollen, war für mich Anlass auf eigene Faust Magdeburg zum BPS-Kongress einen Besuch abzustatten. Ich konnte nicht wissen, dass wohl damals schon keine zwischenmenschlichen Kontakte dieser beiden Personen zueinander bestand. In der gemütlichen Runde bei einem zünftigem Glas Bier und warmem Sommerwetter am Abend nach der Wahl des neuen BPS-Vorsitzenden saß dann auch neben Christian, Ralf, Holger und vielen netten anderen Menschen aus der BPS-Geschäftsstellenriege der Harald H. Er wunderte sich zwar insgeheim, warum so viele SHG-Leiter deutlich sichtbar abseits saßen. Er war eben noch unvorbelastet von Konflikten der anderen Tagungsteilnehmer untereinander.
Als Leiter des Thementisches für hormonrefraktären Prostata- Krebs am folgenden Tag saß Werner Rösler. Ich hatte mich zuvor Werner gegenüber bereit erklärt, in dieser Arbeitsgruppe mitzuwirken. Ohne ihn zu kennen, saß auch unser jetziger BPS-Vorsitzender Günter mit am Tisch. Zufällig kam Franz Reuter am Tisch vorbei und hörte irgendwie das Stichwort DHB, um sich darauf hin protestierend wieder abzuwenden, weil wohl auch der Name Leibowitz fiel. In meinem Bericht über diese Magdeburger Tagung hatte ich wohl diesen Zwischenfall erwähnt. Günter hatte mich danach in einer lesenswerten E-Mail, die ich mir leider nicht abgespeichert hatte, aufgeklärt, was Auslöser dieser spontanen Reaktion von Franz war. Telefonisch konnte ich das dann mit Franz klären. DausH wetterte erstmals massiv gegen mich, weil ich diesem Lapsus Priorität eingeräumt hatte und die Tatsache, dass für eine Hormonblockade nach in Magdeburg zu hörenden Erkenntnissen auch 50 mg Casodex anstatt 150 mg Casodex ausreichend sein würde, glatt vergessen hatte. So entstand eine erste ernsthafte Rivalität, die jedoch in Hannover noch einmal außer Kraft gesetzt werden konnte. 
Doch es bahnte sich eine weitere Plattform für gravierende Meinungsunterschiede an. Unser lieber Paul-Peter, der am Ende jedes Beitrages immer die Worte setzte: " Es gibt nichts aber nun wirklich nichts, auch nicht mein Krebsleiden, was mich besiegen kann, außer die Liebe Gottes" geriet mal mit Winfried in eine Diskussion wegen Prostasol. Paul-Peter bot an, sich mit Winfried unter Übernahme der Kosten zu treffen, um bei einem gemeinsamen Besuch den vermeintlichen Hersteller vom Vorwurf zu entlasten, ein nicht wirksames Mittel zu vertreiben. Ein Forumsbenutzer meinte dann ziemlich herzlos in Anspielung auf Paul-Peters Schlusszitat am Ende jedes seiner Beiträge "Vergiss die Bibel nicht". Der Aufforderung von mir, sich für diesen Beitrag zu entschuldigen, kam dieser Forumsbenutzer nicht nach, so dass ich per PN vermerkte "was bist du doch für ein mieser, kleiner Feigling". Diese PN stellte dieser Forumsbenutzer später ins Forum mit meinem Namen ein. Er brach erstmals ein Tabu in diesem Forum, ohne dafür eine Rüge bzw. gelbe Karte zu bekommen. Die Bezeichnung "Dampfplauderer", in Bayern wohl eine Liebesbezeugung, konnte ich diesem Forumsbenutzer ohne Verwarnung später etwas umschrieben mit "Dumpfbacke" heimzahlen. Diese Rivalität hielt bis vor einigen Tagen an - mit der kurzzeitig unterbrochenen Rivalität zu Dieter aus Husum anlässlich der BPS-Tagung in Hannover zur Wahl von Günter zum neuen Vorsitzenden und der Leerung eines Glases Rotwein möchte ich niemand mehr langweilen, so schön sie auch für mich mal war - obwohl ich mich schon vor fast 2 Jahren zu einer Versöhnung in einem später von mir gelöschten Beitrag bereit gefunden hatte. 

Es kam, wie es kommen musste: Wegen meiner Behauptung, dass es sich bei der Bestimmung des Gleason-Score immer um eine subjektive 
Bewertung durch den Pathologen handeln würde, entstand eine heftige Auseinandersetzung mit DausH, die nach endlosen Hin-und Herschreibereien darin gipfelte: "Hutschi, ich habe keinen Bock mehr mit Dir" oder so ähnlich. Meine Antwort war das G.v.B-Zitat. Obwohl in lateinischer Sprache von mir publiziert, war das für Ralf eine gelbe Karte wert. Habe ich hingenommen, obwohl unter Männern gar nicht als so tragisch anzusehen. 

Dann kam diese Antwort von mir an einen Dr. Schnell, der wie ein deus ex machina plötzlich ohne Vorankündigung in der Harow-Studie auftauchte: 

Da wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen

Hallo, Dr. Schnell, Sie haben die vorgegebene Länge von 200 Buchstaben, ohne nachzählen zu müssen, weit überschritten. Zudem kann ich absolut nicht erkennen, was nun die Dateneinsammler der Harow-Studie mit Ihrer wohl bewusst braven Einschätzung anfangen sollen. Beifallklatscher lassen sich so nicht auf die Barrikaden locken und von Ja-Sagern andererseits gibt es auch schon genug. Trotzdem Dank dafür, dass Sie Ihr Versprechen eingelöst haben.

Streitende sollten wissen, dass nie einer ganz recht hat und der andere ganz unrecht"
(Kurt Tucholsky, deutscher Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

Hier war Ralf noch großzügig und bedachte das mit einer schriftlichen Ermahnung wegen "ungebührlichen Verhaltens" oder so ähnlich. Habe ich auch geschluckt. Es mag nun wirklich der Verdacht aufkommen, ich wollte für eine längere Unterhaltung der geneigten Leser sorgen, weil sich vielleicht heute im Forum nicht viel gravierend Neues ergeben hat. Es ist auch eigentlich für das Forum kein Gewinn mehr, meine letzten Erklärungen zu ertragen. Die so forsch von "Aufhören" schreiben, mögen aufhören, weiter zu lesen. Ich mache es mir etwas leichter und durchbreche die chronologischen Abfolgen. Das Thema DausH ist abgehakt nach dem Motto "Sie konnten nicht mehr zu einander finden". Hier auch mal ein paar Stichworte im Vorfeld zu meiner möglichen Entscheidung, das Forum zu verlassen. Auszüge einer E-Mail von mir an Ralf und Holger: 

Hallo, Ralf, hallo, Holger, leider taugt die über mich verhängte Forumssperre nicht zu erzieherischen Zwecken, um es mal ganz salopp zu formulieren. Das Gegenteil ist leider eingetreten. Ich fühle mich als Opfer und das wurmt. Ich war bislang immer einsichtig, wenn es darum ging, Schelte von Euch zur Kenntnis nehmen zu müssen. Im vorliegenden Fall wegen der Ungleichbehandlung bin ich es aber absolut nicht. In diesem Thread: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=4258 habe ich mich von Anfang an sachlich bemüht, Dinge zurechtzurücken bzw. aufklärend mitzuwirken. Dann habe ich nach Rückfrage diese verständliche Deutung abgegeben, ohne jemand persönlich anzugreifen: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4&postcount=46
Dann wurde HorstK beleidigend: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9&postcount=47 Eine andere Auslegung kommt hierfür für mich nicht in Frage. Dann war ich trotz dieser persönlichen Attacke noch zu diesem Beitrag fähig: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1&postcount=49  Soweit bis hier hin. 

Ich verschmähe es nun, die weiteren massiven Rückblendungen mit allen von mir wahrlich sehr drastischen an die Adresse von HorstK gerichteten massiven Beleidigungen zu wiederholen, nachdem er selbst ein weiteres Mal auch die alten Kamellen sorgfältig sortiert aus PN-Mitteilungen aufgewärmt hat, die mehrfach das Postgeheimnis verletzten, was aber nicht geahndet wurde. Gesperrt wurde ich mit einem Kains-Merkmal versehen "Hutschi - gesperrt" für jeden im Forum sichtbar. So ein Aussätziger!. Das hätte man sicher etwas dezenter abwickeln können, so wie man plötzlich zu verhindern in der Lage ist, dass man seinen eigenen Beitrag zu löschen oder auch nur nachträglich zu korrigieren vermag. Also auch hier Schwamm drüber. 

Das Thema HorstK ist für mich bereinigt. Der liebe Gott wird ihn sicher für seine späte Erkenntnis, nicht ganz unschuldig am langen Zerwürfnis beteiligt gewesen zu sein, im Himmel dereinst belohnen. Er war so freundlich mir noch einige lustige Schmankerln aus an ihn gerichteten PN, die er womöglich im Hinblick auf meine Person bekommen hat, zur Kenntnis zu bringen. Hier ein paar Auszüge: 

Hallo Harald (Hutschi), hier kommt noch etwas, was ich Dir nicht vorenthalten möchte.  Das H. könnte sowohl als auch - HorstK und/oder Hutschi - bedeuten

Stimmen/Meinungen:  Glaube, dass das bei H. psychisch bedingt ist. Selten ist mir jemand begegnet, der sich selbst derart wichtig genommen hat und der so geltungsbedürftig war wie er . 

 Werde auf soviel Dummheit nicht antworten. Dieser Kerl geht mir schon seit langer Zeit mit seinen dummen Schreibereien im Forum auf die Nerven. Solchen Kollegen müsste man einmal Einhalt bieten mit ihrer Schreiberei .

 Er ist ein Mann, der auf Grund seines Alter schwer von Begriff ist und schreibt was das Zeug hält. Manch einer versteht das Forum als Wiener Kaffeehaus wo man sich regelmässig zu einem Pläuschchen trifft und über die Welt philosophiert. Er kann kaum zuhören, versteht das gehörte nur mit Mühe, ist aber ständig auf Reden ( und schreiben) programmiert. Daher seine Begriffstutzigkeit. Er ist wie ein kleines Kind, zumindest kommt er mir mit seinen - ich glaube über 70 Jahren - so vor. Seine mit viel Ballast aufgeblähten Beiträge übefliege ich gelegentlich, lese sie aber nicht.In seiner SHG - so munkelt man - rollen des öfteren die Anwesenden mit den Augen, wenn H. zum Monolog anhebt . 

 ...als jemand, der im alten Forum sehr aktiv war und sich aus bestimmten Gründen im neuen Forum kaum mehr beteiligt, bin ich enttäuscht und schockiert über
-- das tief gesunkene Niveau dieses einmal sehr tollen, hilfreichen Forums,
-- die Geschmacklosigkeiten und egomanischen Selbstdarsteller-Triebe einiger der heutigen Hauptakteure, wie z.B. H., die zu allem ihre hochinteressanten Meinungen kundtun müssen.......

Von meiner Seite sind die Scharmützel beendet !

Alles Gute
Horst

Natürlich gibt es auch viele an mich gerichtete PN, die ein wenig tröstend wirken mögen:

"Schade Hutschi, das Forum wird ohne dich ärmer. Für mich war es seit zwei Jahren fast zur Sucht geworden, täglich vorbeizuschauen. Ob das in Zukunft so bleibt, wenn sich hier die Proleten durchsetzen, glaube ich nicht."

"Das Ganze empfinde ich als eine unwürdige Inszenierung". Das galt natürlich mir. Ich muss damit leben.

"Nachdem nun HorstK auch Frieden schließen möchte und Dieter auch Beschränkungen in der Zukunft akzeptieren muss, um nicht Dauergast auf der Strafbank zu werden, sollte es doch nun möglich sein, die Eskalation zu vermeiden". Leider ist es nicht mehr zu vermeiden. Es ist zu viel Porzellan zerbrochen worden. Das kann man nicht alles mehr kitten. 

"Dieter als SHG-Leiter insbesondere und auch Silverdollar und andere sind Speerspitzen der operierenden Urologen. Im Gegensatz zu einigen wenigen wie Knut, Schorschel und auch Du tragen sie die Vergangenheit als Schild vor sich her. Dabei sind sie aber im Gegensatz zu Außenseitern im Einklang mit 90 % der Urologen, einer ziemlich gestrigen Vereinigung, wie viele Arztgruppen. Auch gut dazu passt der Strahlentherapeut, der sich nicht ändern möchte, von Evidenz schwafelt und gar nicht erkennt, dass er überhaupt nichts Evidentes macht. Wenn er nicht weiter kommt, bezeichnet er die Forumsmitglieder als Laien, statt zu argumentieren."

Gestern erreichte mich auch noch eine Nachricht von Holger, dass man Massenlöschungen von Beiträgen nicht mehr zulassen würde und man alle Beiträge, die ich gelöscht hätte, wieder herstellen würde. Ich sollte mir also die Mühe der Löschung sparen. Weil ich Holger unverändert sehr schätze, habe ich dann auch gestern brav das Löschen meiner Beiträge eingestellt. HorstK bemerkte immerhin noch vor 2 Tagen: "Zugegeben, bei über 2600 Beiträgen kann schon mal etwas außer Kontrolle geraten". Nun Ralf schrieb vorgestern oder war es gestern noch von 1937 Beiträgen, so dass es mir bis zu seiner begründeten Ablehnung der Löschung aller meiner Beiträge immerhin in einer ersten Frühaktion schon gelungen war, fast 700 Beiträge zu entfernen. Ich konnte dann aber bis zur freundlichen Aufforderung von Holger die Beiträge noch auf 1504 reduzieren. Natürlich habe ich heute früh schon vor dem Test über Testmann (Holger sein erfolgreiches Spielzeug) selbst bemerkt, dass weder eine Beitragsänderung noch eine Löschung eigener Beiträge möglich ist oder war. Immerhin konnte ich die Plauderecke fast vollständig von dem auch von Ralf kritisierten Ballast lustiger oder informativer Beiträge, weil es alles eigene Beiträge also Threadanfänge waren, lediglich durch Löschen der Texte entlasten, und die lassen sich wohl kaum wieder zu Leben erwecken. Wozu auch, wenn es nicht erwünscht war? 

Lieber Ralf, liebe geschätzte Forumsgemeinde - natürlich nur die, die sich von meinen abschließenden Worten angesprochen fühlen - das sollte eigentlich keine Vergangenheitsbewältigung sein. Ich musste das  alles noch mal los werden, weil ich von Haus aus kein Streithammel bin; aber alles so einfach schlucken ohne aufzumucken, klappt nicht immer. Auch beim Austeilen (Prügelei) habe ich immer erst zwei Schläge eingesteckt, bevor ich zurückschlug. Schluß mit der Selbstbeweihräucherung. Auch als Sektierer, wie ein SHG-Leiter mal süffisant bemerkte, komme ich hoffentlich ganz gut mit der Welt und meinem neuen Leben ganz ohne Forum klar. 

Es musste ja so kommen! Diese Worte von Wassermann mit Häme garniert "ein letzter Gruß" bringen das zum Ausdruck, was sich leider in diesem Forum in den letzten Monaten als liebloser Umgang mit Leidensgenossen eingeschlichen hat. Wer anders ist oder ebenbürtig oder womöglich besser, wird sich immer Anfeindungen ausgesetzt sehen müssen. In einem anderen Beitrag vom Wochenende habe ich als Quintessenz  schon zum Ausdruck gebracht "NEID und MISSGUNST sind nicht meine Welt."

Es Möge nun keiner kommen und mir unterstellen, dass ich nicht von Anfang bemüht war, diesem Forum etwas von dem abzugeben, was ich aus allen möglichen Quellen seit dem Befund Prostatakrebs an Wissen dazu gewonnen habe. Es wäre genau so schnöde, nun zu denken, ich täte mich beleidigt davon machen. Sicher war ich anfänglich allzu mitteilungsfreudig und habe die Plauderecke überschwemmt, bevor ich vielleicht berechtigt, indirekt durch einen markigen "Quo vadis Beitrag" gerügt wurde. Der zumindest damals im Forum des von mir sehr geschätzten Wolfhard aktive Benutzer, dessen Beitrag Ralf für sein "Quo vadis" inspirierte, wurde von mir später in diesem Forum als Axel entlarvt. Er schrieb bei Wolfhard und auch im Krebskompass unter jeweils anderen Namen. Er bekam nach Enttarnung und  Verfassen eines nicht nur gegen mich sondern auch gegen den BPS gerichteten umfangreichen beleidigenden Beitrages die "Rote Karte". Diese mehr als peinlichen Abläufe, hatte ich zusammen mit hunderten anderer bei mir gespeicherter Vorgänge das Forum betreffend am letzten Wochenende komplett gelöscht. Ich habe also die mir von Ralf eingeräumte Frist zur Besinnung wahrlich erschöpfend genutzt, um mich auch innerlich vom Forum zu lösen, mit dem ich mich fast magisch verbunden fühlte. Man möge mir verzeihen, wenn ich nun wegen vermeintlicher verletzter Eitelkeit oder aus Unnachgiebigkeit oder verletztem Stolz auch Forumsbeiträge von mir gelöscht oder nicht mehr lesbar gemacht habe. Ich wollte es einfach ungeschehen machen. Mit diesen Worten, die ich unter meinen vorhergehenden Beitrag gesetzt hatte:

"Zwei Dinge sind zu unserer Arbeit nötig: Unermüdliche Ausdauer und die Bereitschaft, etwas, in das man viel Zeit und Arbeit gesteckt hat, wieder wegzuwerfen."
(Albert Einstein, 14.03.1879 - 18.04.1955)

kann ich mich identifizieren; aber mein Sendungsbewußtsein ist mir abhanden gekommen. Lieber Ralf, auch hunderte E-Mails sind jetzt gelöscht; aber diese Deine 3 letzten Worte habe ich ganz vorn im Hirn gespeichert: "Never say never". Ich danke Dir ganz besonders und dem BPS, dass ich hier eine Weile lang mit dabei sein durfte.
*
"Man kann die Erkenntnisse der Medizin auf eine knappe Formel bringen: Wasser, mäßig genossen, ist unschädlich"*
Mark Twain

Gruß Hutschi






i

----------


## spertel

Ich sag´mal Danke, Hutschi, für all Deine Info´s !

Mach´s gut und bleib´schön gesund !!


Reinhard

----------


## wolf44

Wir schließen uns an und sagen Hutschi und Schorschel vielen Dank für die wertvollen Informationen.

Liebe Grüße Gabi und Wolf

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Wassermann,

für Deine guten sachlichen Beiträge in diesem Thread danke ich Dir.




> Von Dieter a.H. liest man auch nichts mehr.


Ich war unfreiwillig zum Nichtschreiben gezwungen. Praktisch als "Wiederholungstäter", wofür ist uninteressant. Ich habe nicht vor, mich beleidigt zurückzuziehen, sondern werde weiterhin versuchen zu helfen und davor zu warnen, fragwürdige und zweifelhafte Therapien bei sich durchzuführen oder sich dazu verleiten zu lassen, - natürlich kann jeder mit sich selbst machen was er will, ist doch klar.  Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass ich damit sehr unbequem für manch einen bin, ist halt so.

Beschimpfungen, auch hier wieder in diesem Thread, nehme ich inzwischen gelassen. Vielleicht erholt sich ja dieses Forum wieder, würde es mir wünschen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## hartmuth

Das Feld droht weitgehend jenen überlassen zu werden, für die die Aussage



> Bis zu 70% der Patienten werden übertherapiert.


bloße Phrase ist. Ich sehe einige hämisch grinsen. Leider bleibt auch für die urologische Alltagspraxis die tagtägliche Übertherapie ohne Konsequenzen, so daß Neudiagnostizierte wenig Chancen haben, Alternativen kennen zu lernen und Bestärkung zu erfahren. Die beratenden Beiträge im Forum drohen sich  zunehmend auf technische Hinweise und Hilfen zu schulmedizinischen Standards bei Diagnose und Therapie zu verkürzen. Diese Tendenz der Entqualifizierung des Forums scheint mir schon länger im Gange. Die Turbulenzen der letzten Wochen sind nur ein Indiz hierfür.
Man kann nur alles Gute wünschen.

Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## wolf44

Ich würde mir ein Forum wünschen

in dem jeder von seiner eigenen Therapie berichtet, sachlich argumentiert, niemanden wegen einer anderen Meinung angreift und vor allem nicht missioniert.

Gruß Gabi

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich würde mir ein Forum wünschen, in dem jeder von seiner eigenen Therapie berichtet, sachlich argumentiert, niemanden wegen einer anderen Meinung angreift und vor allem nicht missioniert.


Hallo Gabi,

das wünschen die Betreiber dieses Forums sich auch. Es scheint aber leider ein unerfüllbarer Wunsch zu sein.

Ralf

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Morgen Dieter,

wie ich sehe, bist du gut erholt zurück in bekannter Sp(r)itzigkeit. Ich hatte schon Angst, dass mir mein Sparringspartner für besondere Themen abhanden gekommen ist. Und damit wir gleich wieder unterschiedlicher Meinung sein können: Ich sehe das Forum nicht krank und weiß nicht, von was es sich erholen soll. Ich finde, es ist sehr lebendig geworden, denn soviele Beiträge von Neuen, wie in der letzten Zeit, habe ich noch nie wahr genommen.

Beste Grüße aus Andalusien nach Husum
Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut, zu Deinem Beitrag #47




> ...Ich sehe das Forum nicht krank...





> ...Ich sehe einige hämisch grinsen...


Reicht das als Erklärung und Beispiel?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## hartmuth

HAllo Gabi!



> Ich würde mir ein Forum wünschen
> in dem jeder von seiner eigenen Therapie berichtet, sachlich argumentiert, niemanden wegen einer anderen Meinung angreift und vor allem nicht missioniert.


Mir wäre das zu wenig. Ich wünsche mir schon auch Hinweise auf Studien und interessante Ausarbeitungen, die informativ sind. Du sicherlich auch.

Das mit dem Missionieren ist so eine Sache. Einer, der auf Basis schulmedizinischer Standards argumentiert und für schnelle invasive Therapie eintritt, wird selten dem Vorwurf der Missionierung ausgesetzt sein. Einer der für Active Surveillance plädiert, für eine primäre Hormonblockade, für DNA-Zytometrische Untersuchungen oder FNAB, der sieht sich schnell dem Vorwurf des Missionierens ausgesetzt. Oder was verstehst Du unter "Missionieren"? Wer missioniert hier im Forum?
Bei DausH ist dies klar. Als hardliner und Anhänger der konservativen Schulmedizin hält er z.B. Schorschels AS-Therapie für Scharlanterie:



> Ich habe nicht vor, mich beleidigt zurückzuziehen, sondern werde weiterhin versuchen zu helfen und davor zu warnen, fragwürdige und zweifelhafte Therapien bei sich durchzuführen oder sich dazu verleiten zu lassen, - natürlich kann jeder mit sich selbst machen was er will, ist doch klar.


Wie ehrenvoll. RPE muß sich nie rechtfertigen. Da kann man missionieren auf Teufel komm raus. Das ist das Problem, obwohl tausendfach unnötig herumoperiert wird.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## wolf44

Hallo Hartmut,

natürlich wünsche mir Hinweise auf Studien und interessante Ausarbeitungen, die informativ sind. Das ist doch selbstverständlich.

Unter "Missionieren" verstehe ich nur die eigene Meinung gelten zu lassen. Ich bin seit über 25 Jahren Vegetarier und habe festgestellt, dass mir jeder zuhört, wenn ich erkläre, warum ich kein Fleisch mehr esse. Meine älteste Tochter ist ebenfalls überzeugte Vegetarierin. Sie versucht, andere zu bekehren und entsprechend aggressiv sind die Reaktionen.

Gruß Gabi

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Gabi




> Unter "Missionieren" verstehe ich nur die eigene Meinung gelten zu lassen. Ich bin seit über 25 Jahren Vegetarier und habe festgestellt, dass mir jeder zuhört, wenn ich erkläre, warum ich kein Fleisch mehr esse. Meine älteste Tochter ist ebenfalls überzeugte Vegetarierin. Sie versucht, andere zu bekehren und entsprechend aggressiv sind die Reaktionen.


Das ist okay so und entspricht auch meiner Sichtweise. Danke für die Antwort.

Gruß Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Gehässigkeiten gibt es überall auf der Welt. Wenn Du und ich uns ganz fest vornehmen würden, keine mehr im Forum zu verfassen, dann wäre ein großartiger Neubeginn da, aber dies bleibt Illusion wie


> Ich würde mir ein Forum wünschen
> 
> in dem jeder von seiner eigenen Therapie berichtet, sachlich argumentiert, niemanden wegen einer anderen Meinung angreift und vor allem nicht missioniert.
> 
> Gruß Gabi


Ralf schon richtig festgestellt hat, denn der Geist ist zwar willig aber das Fleisch ist schwach. Deshalb gibt es nun die neuen Regeln zur Forumskulturverbesserung, und diese werden schon ein braveres Forum bewirken. Aber das Forum ist deshalb nicht krank sondern sehr gut intakt.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Aber das Forum ist deshalb nicht krank sondern sehr gut intakt.


Hallo Knut, ich finde auch, dass das Forum nicht krank ist. Aber es braucht Erholung. Ich finde nicht, dass es einer Erklärung bedarf, dass man sich manchmal auch von anderen Sachen erholen muss als von Krankheit: Erschöpfung, Stress, Niedergeschlagenheit, Reizüberflutung und so weiter.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Dann sind wir uns wieder einmal einig.

Von einem friedvollen, wunderbaren Frühlingstag auf der Finca grüßt
Knut.

----------


## roterlars

Hallo, 
die moderne Kommunikationsgesellschaft liefert uns viele, meistens ungefragt, ungefilterte Informationen. Einer der Aufgaben des Forums ist ,als eine Art Filter zu fungieren. 
Ich glaube das viele hier eine massive Angst vor der Zukunft haben. Ob sie diese bewusst oder unbewusst wahrnehmen sei da hingestellt. Aus diesem Grund suchen sie in diesem Forum eine Bestätigung, eine Absolution ihres eingeschlagenen Weges. Nun bekommen sie diese Absolution nicht immer , sondern Therapien werden kritisch hinterfragt. Das mancher damit nicht klarkommt und teilweise aggressiv reagiert ist nicht verwunderlich sondern auch verständlich. Schließlich geht es hier bei manchen ums Überleben und der mögliche frühe Tod hängt als Damoklesschwert über dem täglichen Leben. Dies sollte sich jeder der hier im Forum schreibt vor Augen führen ,sich in mehr Toleranz üben und sich manchmal einen bissigen Kommentar verkneifen. Dieses Forum ist eine solch tolle Einrichtung ,das es schade wäre, wenn es aufgrund mangelnder Selbstbeherrschung einiger seine Funktion verlieren würde.
Ich würde mir gerade ein mehr Miteinander des Schulmedizinlagers und des Alternativmedizinlagers wünschen . Zum Beispiel Pauschalvorwürfe wie  alle Urologen wollen nur Schneiden halte ich für unangebracht, unreflektiert und ehrlich gesagt dämlich.
( Das gilt für Pauschalvorwürfe gegenüber der Alternativmedizin ebenso !! ) Dies sollte nicht das Niveau dieses Forums sein. Nur weil wir hier weitgehend anonym schreiben, heißt das noch lange nicht das wir unsere Kinderstube vergessen können. Also ein bisschen mehr Respekt voreinander. Und es sollten hier nur die Leute schreiben ,die wirklich diskutieren wollen und nicht nur ihren festzementierten Weltanschauungen preisgeben wollen. Sonst kann ich auch mit meiner Wohnzimmerwand quatschen, ist dann genauso sinnvoll.
Abschließend hoffe ich, das Hutschi und Schorschel ihre Schritte überdenken und ins Forum zurückkehren..

Gruss

Lars

----------


## wassermann

> Es musste ja so kommen! Diese Worte von Wassermann mit Häme garniert "ein letzter Gruß" bringen das zum Ausdruck, was sich leider in diesem Forum in den letzten Monaten als liebloser Umgang mit Leidensgenossen eingeschlichen hat.  
> i


Hallo,

es liegt mir fern, nachzuhaken oder das leidige Thema wieder aufwärmen zu wollen, aber obiges Zitat, in dem mein Name fällt, kann ich so nicht akzeptieren. Ich habe Hutschi per email aufgefordert, das richtig zu stellen. Es kam keine Reaktion. 

Hutschi hat seinen Beitrag, auf den ich reagierte, gelöscht. "Häme" ist in meinem Beitrag nicht zu entdecken. "Es musste ja so kommen" bezog sich auf die Abtritts-Inszenierungen von Schorschel und Hutschi, die ich nach den Maßnahmen der Administration vorhergesehen habe. "Ein letzter Gruß" ist der Gruß unter Hutschis Beitrag, den ich zitierte. Wer schon einmal auf einer Beerdigung war, weiß, in welchen Bereich diese Grußform gehört. Das hier zu verwenden schien mir zumindest übertrieben, wenn nicht geschmacklos.

Ich finde es einfach unanständig, meinen Beitrag bewusst zu entstellen, den eigenen zu löschen und mich dann als Beispiel für lieblosen Umgang anzuführen.

Sorry, aber das musste ich auch aus der Anonymität heraus loswerden, auch wenn es sicher keine Relevanz hat.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

sondern werde weiterhin versuchen zu helfen und davor zu warnen, fragwürdige und zweifelhafte Therapien bei sich durchzuführen oder sich dazu verleiten zu lassen, - natürlich kann jeder mit sich selbst machen was er will, ist doch klar. 
Mit diesem Zitat bin ich wohl gemeint. Welche fragwürdigen Therapien, kannst du mir vorwerfen, die mir nicht geholfen haben und weiter helfen werden.

Von deinen Therapien, teuer genug für die Solidargemeinschaft, sind für mich einige fragwürddig, welche hatten überhaupt einen Vorteil gebracht? Ein relativ niederer PSA durch therapien runter gedrückt, ist nicht unbedingt ein Überlebensvorteil.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

> Von deinen Therapien, teuer genug für die Solidargemeinschaft, sind für mich einige fragwürddig, welche hatten überhaupt einen Vorteil gebracht? Ein relativ niederer PSA durch therapien runter gedrückt, ist nicht unbedingt ein Überlebensvorteil.


Du irrst, Konrad!! Seit Mitte 2008 lebe ich ohne jegliches Medikament mit einem PSA-Wert von 0,1. Meinem Versicherer koste ich zur Zeit ca. 25 Euro vierteljährlich für die PSA-Kontrolle.

Ansonsten würde ich ganz einfach vorschlagen, dass Du festlegst, was ein Mensch einem Versicherer kosten darf bzw. was Deines Erachtens angemessen ist...

MfG Dieter

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dieter,

mit mir brauchst du nicht streiten, du hattest mich immer "geschont".

Die Medikamentenenthaltsamkeit gefällt mir, auch ich habe das bei meinem T4 lange Zeit gemacht.

Über Kosten brauchen wir nicht zu sprechen, deine nicht funktionierende Studien hat ja die Phramaindustrie gezahlt. Du bist ja da ein relativer Waisenknabe, gegenüber anderen.
Vielleicht verstehst du da ein wenig mein Problem, für mich gibt es keine längerfristige schulmedizinische Therapie, wie du weisst. Mache ich nachweislich funktionierende Immuntherapien, bleibe ich evtl. auf den Kosten sitzen. Alternative ist ins Gras zu beissen und mich auf zu geben.
Eine evtl. nicht funktionierende Chemo kostet mit "Nachtherapien" Nacherkrankungen ca. 100 000 EUR. Da wären meine Immunkosten ein Klacks dagegen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Hutschis Abschiedsbeitrag ist ein sehr emotioneller Beitrag und eine Aufarbeitung des Geschehens mit der für ihn sich daraus zwangsläufig entwickelnden Konsequenz, das Forum zu verlassen. Es ist natürlich eine Schilderung aus seinem Blickwinkel, aber eine Schilderung, die mich nachdenklich sogar sehr nachdenklich gestimmt und berührt hat, vielleicht auch deshalb, weil ich diese Wegstrecke mit ihm gegangen bin. Ich erinnere mich noch genau an sein Auftauchen Ende 2006 im Forum, da mir sofort der Name Hutschi auffiel, und ich dachte, wie kann man sich nur ein Synonym Hutschi zulegen. Eine erste Vertiefung unserer Beziehungen gab es Anfang 2007 mit


> Hallo Hutschi,
> 
> nachdem noch niemand Deinem Wunsch, Dir die Leviten zu lesen, nachgekommen ist, möchte ich beginnen:


Es gab dann die nette Antwort


> Hallo lieber Knut, hallo lieber Dieter,
> 
> Euch sei es gedankt. Das Wort Leviten hört sich richtig gut, Papa Knut.
> Ihr habe ja recht.


Hutschi hatte sich ans Forum gewandt, weil er nach erfolgter DHB ein Rezidiv hatte, und Dieter und ich haben ihm aufgezeigt, dass er dies nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen darf.
Bereits im Mai 07 lernten wir uns persönlich im DA VINCI- nicht im Operationssaal- sondern in einer gleichnamigen Pizzeria in Heidelberg kennen. Wir hatten uns dort mit Ehefrauen und einem weiteren PKler Paul zum Fachsimpeln und Plausch getroffen.
Eine kurze Eintrübung in unserer Beziehung gab es wegen meiner Persiflage Der Forscher und sein Team im Forum, aber wir haben uns schnell wieder zusammengerauft. Im Forum band uns auch die gemeinsame Faszination für die DNA-Ploidie zusammen, die ihren Höhepunkt mit der FNAB-Aktion zusammen mit den anderen bekannten Forumsfreunden in Lütjensee hatte.

Ich habe natürlich versucht, ihn umzustimmen, aber wenn ein Hamburger Dickschädel einen Entschluss gefasst hat, dann ist man chancenlos.
Registriert habe ich aber seine Abschlussworte des Zitates von Ralf Never Say Never und bei freiwilligem Ausscheiden gilt nicht They never come back wie Znieha vor ein paar Tagen und ich vor ein paar Monaten gezeigt haben.

Und so hoffe ich, lieber Harald, irgendwann auf Dein Anklopfen

*Ich sei, gewährt mir die Bitte,*
*In eurem Bunde der dritte!*

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Dieter F.

Hallo,
ich kann mich den Ausführungen von Lars und Knut nur anschliessen. Es ist schon bedauerlich, das wir bzw. die Neubetroffenen nun nichts mehr über Alternativtherapien erfahren.   Die Empfehlungen unseres Urologen betr. RP. sind uns hinlänglich bekannt. Dafür benötige ich meinen Namensvetter nicht, der leider zu jedem Thread das letzte Wort haben muss.Vielleicht kommen die Beiden aber wieder mit ihren interessanten Beiträgen zu uns zurück und ignorieren in Zukunft o.a.!
Gruss Dieter F.

----------


## monikamai

Hallo ,fängt das das jetzt schon wieder an????Müsst Ihr Euch jetzt über irgendwelche Kosten streiten??Mein Gott,was ist richtig,was hilft mir,womit kann ich am längsten leben???????Auch wenn Ihr Euch immer wieder die Augen aushackt----jeder-weiss es besser-------jeder muss für sich alleine die Endscheidung treffen----und die wird nicht leichter,wenn man Hilfe sucht und dann-----Experten---sich in die Wolle kriegen!Einer weis alles besser,als der andere!Wenn neu Betroffene ,rat suchen,sind sie vielleicht,manchmal etwas überfordert,mit eurem Fachwissen.Und wenn dann die Fachleute auch noch uneinig sind,verliert der eine oder andere den Überblick!!!
Lieben Gruss-denkt doch mal darüber nach,
Monikamai

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo,
> ich kann mich den Ausführungen von Lars und Knut nur anschliessen. Es ist schon bedauerlich, das wir bzw. die Neubetroffenen nun nichts mehr über Alternativtherapien erfahren.   Die Empfehlungen unseres Urologen betr. RP. sind uns hinlänglich bekannt. Dafür benötige ich meinen Namensvetter nicht, der leider zu jedem Thread das letzte Wort haben muss.Vielleicht kommen die Beiden aber wieder mit ihren interessanten Beiträgen zu uns zurück und ignorieren in Zukunft o.a.!
> Gruss Dieter F.


Hallo Dieter F,

wenn ich überhaupt zu Solchem Stellung nehme, dann nicht, um das letzte Wort zu haben, sondern weil ich mich angesprochen fühle und lediglich eine Antwort gebe. 

Mit ein wenig mehr Objektivität lässt sich leicht feststellen, dass ich nicht darauf aus bin, immer das letzte Wort haben zu müssen. Es gibt eine riesige Zahl von Disskussionen in diesem Forum, an denen ich überhaupt nicht beteiligt bin. Es gibt eine enorme Anzahl an Themen, welche mich überhaupt nicht interessieren, da halte ich mich völlig raus. Zum Beispiel hier. Da hast Du sogar das erste und das letzte Wort, also auch kein Grund für Dich zur Klage. Solltest Du aber der Meinung sein, dass ich fehl am Platze bin hier in diesem Forum, dann sag es ruhig! Ich überlege es mir dann.

Gruß an den Namensvetter
Dieter

----------


## Reinardo

ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />

Lieber Hutschi:-  

Es tut mir weh zu lesen, wie Du unter der Kritik einiger Zeitgenossen leidest,  Dich unter falschem Namen „Harro“als Gast zu rechtfertigen versuchst und in einem Anflug von  Selbstzweifel und Enttäuschung nun alle Deine  Beiträge löschen möchtest.

Lieber Hutschi, das hast Du nicht nötig.

Wenn man Dich einen „Sektierer“ schimpft, weil Du Dich für schonende Diagnostik und bessere Therapien  engagierst,  dann ist das doch nur eine Bestätigung dafür, dass Du Dich vom Mainstream abhebst und eigenständig  zu  urteilen  vermagst. 

In Deinen Beiträgen warst Du immer bemüht, ausgleichend zu wirken und zu vermitteln  Deine Erzählungen in der Plauderecke fand ich stets amüsant und Stoff für heiteren Meinungsaustausch in Emails und Telefonaten. Deine Sentenzen am Schluss Deiner Beiträge waren  passend zum Inhalt  und wirkten auf mich  immer auch  wie ein kleiner Ausflug in  Literatur und Philosophie. Glaube mir, wenn da jemand „mit den Augen zu rollen beginnt“, wenn Du sprichst,  dann liegt das an den Augen und nicht an Dir.

Was bringt es Dir eigentlich, Dich hier auseinanderzusetzen  mit Leuten, die das Hohelied der Prostatektomie singen?  Du hast  im Eigenversuch schonende Diagnostik erprobt und die  DNA-Analyse als ein der Gleason-Bestimmung  weit überlegenes Verfahren kennen gelernt. Du hast damit mehr getan als andere.  Du kannst den Kopf hoch halten. Maßsregelungen musst  D u  nicht akzeptieren.

Wenn Du das Forum verlassen willst,  will ich Dir das nicht ausreden. Was bringen denn auch all die  klugen Beiträge von  Dir,  Hartmuth,  Schorschel,  Knut  und anderen,  wenn davon nichts  in  Verlautbarungen  und  in die offizielle Verbandspolitik des BPS übergeht?  Alles nur im Forum begraben bleibt ?  Letztlich sind das hier doch nur Stammtisch-Diskussionen,  vergessen nach der letzten Runde Bier.  Die Urologen, die es angeht, lesen gar nicht mit.  
Du lebst ruhiger und glücklicher, wenn Du hier nicht nur nichts mehr schreibst, sondern auch nichts mehr liest. Und um Ralfs Wohlwollen  brauchst Du dann  auch nicht mehr.zu buhlen.

Unsere Kontakte per Email und Telefon setzen wir sicherlich fort.

Alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Reinardo, lieber Hutschi, lieber Schorschel,

ganz nutzlos ist unser "Kampf" nicht, ich trage ihn weiter in unsere SHGs, wo man schon auf mich hört und ich auch dort nicht schweige. Ich habe beste Kontakte zu unserem LPS-BW wo ich demnächst bei einem Treffen die DNA-Z Broschüre und das Büchlein der GEK und Unterlagen in eigener Sache, verteilen werde. Ganz zu übersehen, bin ich auch dort nicht und nicht ganz unbekannt, im Gegenteil.

Man kennt mich dort und auch von etlichen Vorträgen und Diskusionen, wo ich manchmal auch ein wenig negativ auffalle. Auch mit der Ärzteschaft bei Vorträgen hatte ich diesbezüglich meine Dispute. Der "kampf" alleine ist mühsam, SHG Freunde auch im Forum sind sehr zurückhaltend. 

Die ersten 10 Broschüren sind bei Neubetroffenen in einer Gast-SHG verteilt und auf die Notwendigkeit sich damit zu beschäftigen, persönlich hingewiesen. Der erste Multiploid Kandidat ist gefunden, die Frage ist wem glaubt er mehr? 

Euch viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## wolf44

*Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, OP und Bestrahlung helfen Denjenigen mit Sicherheit, die es eigentlich gar nicht nötig haben und bei denen, die es nötig hätten, helfen sie nicht.*

Man braucht sich doch nur die Partintabellen anzuschauen und das persönliche Risiko auszurechnen. Wenn man sich im untersten Bereich befindet, kann man alles machen: vom Abwarten und engmaschigen Kontrollieren über Ernährung umstellen, Komplementärmedizin, Brachy, Hifu, Seeds, Bestrahlung, DHB, OP  Es ist alles richtig - man ist allenfalls overtreated. Ich wollte, ich hätte die Wahl gehabt, meine Krankheit mit einer overtreated Maßnahme loszuwerden.

Aber was macht man, wenn man sich im oberen Drittel der Tabelle befindet und erst 60 Jahre oder jünger ist? Hier auf alle potentiell kurativen Maßnahmen zu verzichten  wer hat den Mut dazu? Ich hatte ihn nicht. Bleibt nicht die Hoffnung, durch eine Bestrahlung oder OP eine winzig kleine Chance auf Heilung zu erwischen oder wenigstens die Hauptlast des Tumors zu entfernen? 

Wer kann als Neuling einschätzen, wo er liegt? Er muss sich schlaumachen. Da helfen ihm die Informationen aller Forumsteilnehmer über die für ihn möglichen Alternativen.

Und hoffentlich trifft er danach die richtige Entscheidung.

Gruß Wolf

----------

